# Kiss my ass



## Zahrah

Antes de tudo, desculpem a expressão!

Eu já estive a dar uma olhadela aqui no WR relativamente aos possíveis significados que a mesma pode ter.

Acontece que ela aparece definida num jogo de vídeo como um botão chamado precisamente "kiss my ass".

O contexto é mais ou menos o seguinte: há uma personagem que é muito pretensiosa e se julga o máximo perante as outras com quem contracena e sempre que ela se excede na sua pretensão, o jogador pode controlá-la premindo esse tal botão.

Qual será a melhor tradução aqui? "Vai bugiar", "Pira-te daqui", "Desaparece" poderiam aplicar-se?

Obrigada desde já a todos por outras sugestões!

Cumprimentos

Z


----------



## Outsider

Quer uma do mesmo nível que a original?


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Outsider,

Eu não queria ser ofensiva. Como é um artigo de um jogo de vídeo tenho algum receio de traduzir como uma tradução daquelas "fortes", por isso as minhas sugestões mais "soft" .

Mas estou receptiva às suas sugestões e às dos outros colegas, claro.

Cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## Benvindo

Zahrah said:


> Antes de tudo, desculpem a expressão!
> 
> Eu já estive a dar uma olhadela aqui no WR relativamente aos possíveis significados que a mesma pode ter.
> 
> Acontece que ela aparece definida num jogo de vídeo como um botão chamado precisamente "kiss my ass".
> 
> O contexto é mais ou menos o seguinte: há uma personagem que é muito pretensiosa e se julga o máximo perante as outras com quem contracena e sempre que ela se excede na sua pretensão, o jogador pode controlá-la premindo esse tal botão.
> 
> Qual será a melhor tradução aqui? "Vai bugiar", "Pira-te daqui", "Desaparece" poderiam aplicar-se?
> 
> Obrigada desde já a todos por outras sugestões!
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> Z


 
- - - - 
Se a intenção é dar um corretivo na personagem, sem radicalizar na _grossura_, sugiro:
- vai te catar (lacraia, baranga, vudu, alguma coisa assim)!
- te enxerga (~)!
- vai chupar meia (~)!
BV


----------



## Zahrah

Adorei as suas Benvindo , mas não posso utilizá-las, porque a tradução é para pt-pt. No entanto , as suas sugestões fizeram-me pensar noutras suas sinónimas: "vê se te tocas" (te enxerga) e "vai-te lixar" (vai-te catar)... acho que esta última é sinónima do nosso "vai-te lixar"´. Para a última que me apontou e a mais engraçada de todas é que eu não sei a tradução para pt-pt.

Obrigada!

PS: o "catar" faz-me lembrar ainda "vai pentear macacos"... há quanto tempo eu não utilizava esta expressão!


----------



## Bahiano

Zahrah said:


> (...)Acontece que ela aparece definida num jogo de vídeo como um botão chamado precisamente "kiss my ass".
> 
> (...)
> 
> Qual será a melhor tradução aqui?


Oi Zarah,
que tal "tome no c.!"?


----------



## jazyk

Nunca ouvi a versão do Bahiano. É muito mais comum dizer _vá/vai tomar no c._


----------



## Zahrah

Bahiano said:


> Oi Zarah,
> que tal "tome no c.!"?


 
Olá Bahiano

Essa também é muito gira . Também dizemos "vai apanhar/levar no c*", mas ainda penso que é um pouco forte. Eu vou tentando até descobrir uma que me sirva, até porque as vossas sugestões são boas e muito engraçadas.

Abraço

Z


----------



## Outsider

"Vai-te lixar" parece-me uma boa tradução aligeirada da expressão inglesa.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Outsider,

É verdade, dentro daquelas que pensei acho que é a melhor tradução para este caso.

Mais uma vez obrigada Outsider e a todos os que sugeriram traduções possíveis e cada uma delas muito engraçada. 

Cumprimentos, 

Z


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outra: "Vai se fu..." ou ainda: "Se fudeu !" ou "Se deu mal !".... "Si-fu!"


----------



## Denis555

Outra: Vai ver se eu tô na esquina!


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Outra: "Vai se fu..." ou ainda: "Se fudeu !" ou "Se deu mal !".... "Si-fu!"


 

- - - -
SI-FU (ou a forma que prefiro, sifu) é bem interessante porque fica a meio caminho do palavrão, e embora seja muito sugestivo não tem a mesma carga ofensiva.
BV


----------



## olivinha

Denis555 said:


> Outra: Vai ver se eu tô na esquina!


 
Gostei da sugestão do Denis porque eu não entendo _kiss my ass_ como_ vai_ _sifu_ ou _vai te lixar_ ou algo do estilo. Não exatamente. A pessoa que diz _kiss my ass_ mostra o seu total desinteresse e desprezo pelas pretensões do outro. Claro que se poderia dizer _vai sifu, vai te lixar,_ etc neste contexto, mas creio que estas últimas se encaixariam melhor com _get lost_, _go to hell_, _fuck off_, etc. Além da sugestão do Denis, em pt-br eu traduziria _kiss my ass_ como _caguei para você_, _estou me lixando_, _não enche o meu saco_.
O


----------



## flaberson

beija meu burro!!!  iasojdoisajdoia


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outra: dane-se!


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada mais uma vez a todos, mas fiquei mesmo pelo meu "vai-te lixar", expressão que não é tão ofensiva e que encaixa melhor numa tradução para um jogo de vídeo.

Abraços a todos,

Z


----------

